# lentezza [RISOLTO]

## cata1986

raga  non capisco 1 cosa, io avevo solo kde 3.2 prima, oggi ho emerso gnome mozilla openoffice e xfce tutti in una volta, adesso quando da kdm faccio il login e faccio partire kde o gnome o non so cos'altro vedo che il sistema è lentissimo ma lento lento.. cose come 5minuti ad avvaire kde quando prima ci metteva nenake 20-30sec!!! da cosa puo dipendere e come devo fare per mettere a posto il tutto???Last edited by cata1986 on Wed Nov 24, 2004 5:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non e' il solito problema di hosts di kde. Magari hai fatto male l'etc-update

----------

## cata1986

ma anche se avvio gnome è lento!!! adesso provo a dare un etc-update!!!

----------

## cata1986

idem dopo aver dato etc-update è ugualmente lento.... non capisco proprio da cosa possa dipendere....

----------

## Rulez

è lento solo a caricare il sistema, oppure anche a lanciare i programmi?

cmq prova da consolle a fare 

```
top
```

e vedi che hai ...

fammi sapere

----------

## cata1986

nono è lento a fare tutto... ad aprire la console circa 1 minuto.... adesso do top e poi vi dico..

1 cosa sono un principiante da quanto avete notato, vi volevo chiedere se un comando mi da un listato che supera 1 schermata come faccio poi ad tornare in su per evdere cos'ha stampato all'inizio???

----------

## Rulez

tieni premuto shift+pag-su o pag-giu

capit?   :Cool: 

P.S= cmq pure io sono n00b  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cata1986

allora top da questo output:

```

top - 18:26:12 up 5 min,  5 users,  load average: 0.57, 0.23, 0.09

Tasks:  62 total,   3 running,  59 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

top - 18:26:12 up 5 min,  5 users,  load average: 0.57, 0.23, 0.09

top - 18:26:49 up 6 min,  5 users,  load average: 0.29, 0.20, 0.09

Tasks:  63 total,   1 running,  62 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  7.6% us,  0.7% sy,  0.0% ni, 91.4% id,  0.0% wa,  0.3% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:    514904k total,   143820k used,   371084k free,     6248k buffers

Swap:  1028120k total,        0k used,  1028120k free,    74572k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 8036 root      15   0 26892  15m  23m S  5.7  3.2   0:01.90 kdeinit

 7923 root      15   0  157m  12m 147m S  2.7  2.4   0:03.82 X

    1 root      16   0  1336  460 1184 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.74 init

    2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.03 ksoftirqd/0

    3 root       5 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.74 events/0

    4 root      15 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper

    5 root      15 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid

   26 root       5 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 kblockd/0

   38 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush

   39 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush

   41 root      14 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0

   40 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kswapd0

   42 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 jfsIO

   43 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 jfsCommit

   44 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 jfsSync

   45 root      14 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 xfslogd/0

   46 root      14 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 xfsdatad/0

   47 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 xfsbufd

   50 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kseriod

  361 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.05 khubd

  516 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khpsbpkt

  653 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kjournald

  879 root      16   0  1692  880 1380 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.01 devfsd

 6945 root       6 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ata/0

 7621 root      15   0  1600  652 1424 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 syslog-ng

 7717 root      16   0  1464  652 1292 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 syslogd

 7719 root      16   0  1336  440 1176 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 klogd

 7729 root      16   0  1524  632 1356 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 cron

 7838 root      17   0  2144  988 1712 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.01 login

 7844 root      16   0  2144  992 1712 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 login

 7845 root      16   0  1460  640 1280 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

 7846 root      16   0  1460  640 1280 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

 7847 root      16   0  1460  640 1280 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

 7848 root      16   0  1460  640 1280 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

 7920 root      16   0  2364  676 2184 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 kdm

 7924 root      16   0  3196 1352 2768 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.00 kdm

 7945 root      20   0  1944  856 1764 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 kde-3.2.2

 7951 root      16   0  1948  948 1764 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 startkde

 7970 root      16   0 21296 9376  20m S  0.0  1.8   0:00.03 kdeinit

 7973 root      16   0 20928 9348  19m S  0.0  1.8   0:00.01 kdeinit

 7975 root      15   0 22556  10m  21m S  0.0  2.1   0:00.02 kdeinit

 7978 root      15   0 24180  13m  21m S  0.0  2.7   0:00.21 kdeinit

 7987 root     -51   0  9908 6064 8924 S  0.0  1.2   0:00.43 artsd

 8000 root      15   0 29028  15m  26m S  0.0  3.1   0:00.15 kdeinit

 8003 root      16   0  2140 1228 1944 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 bash

```

e non mi smebra che ci sia nulla di strano, a parte questo ho notato 1 cosa... dopo che si è avvito kde in 5 minuti e n sono passati altri 10 aspettando che si aprano i programmi che ho aperto, l'hard disk inizia a lavorare ininterrotamente per poi ad un certo punto finire e da quel momento in poi il pc va noramle com'è sempre andato ossia i programmi si caricano nello stesso tempo di una volta!!! ma riavviando fa lo stesso problema ossia è lentissimo!!!

suggerimenti?

----------

## randomaze

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> ma riavviando fa lo stesso problema ossia è lentissimo!!!
> 
> suggerimenti?

 

Controllo accurato dell'HD, magari con SMART....

----------

## cata1986

ma nn penso sia l'hard disk il problema dato che mentre si avvai kde non lavora e neanche per i primi 5 minuti lavora molto.... è dopo 5 minuti che sembra che faccia un check e non so che e qaundo finisce il pc va normale... comunque scusami ma non so cosa sia SMART

----------

## randomaze

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> ma nn penso sia l'hard disk il problema dato che mentre si avvai kde non lavora e neanche per i primi 5 minuti lavora molto.... è dopo 5 minuti che sembra che faccia un check e non so che e qaundo finisce il pc va normale... 

 

é comunque strano il comportamento

controlla facendo:

```
hdparlm -tT /dev/hdX
```

prima e dopo l'avvio di KDE... se i valori sono diversi sicuramente c'é un problema....

 *Quote:*   

> comunque scusami ma non so cosa sia SMART

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=211775&highlight=smart

----------

## cata1986

a scusa ma come faccio a dare quel comando priam dell0avvio di kde????

io quando avvio il pc si avvai subito kdm perke ho aggiunto xdm di default e finke non mi loggo da kdm decidendo anke al sessione da avviare, in tutte le altre shell non mi fa loggare.... ossia dalal shell 2 alal 6 c'è il _ che lampeggia e basta mentre nella shell 1 c'è tutto quello che ha fatto partire il kernel e poi p fermo su start local o qualcosa del genere e finche non avvio kde resta cosi...

poi appena avvio kde in tt le shell magicamente mi compare il login!!!

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao:

```

CTRL + ALT + F1

```

così vai alla shell da li ti logghi come root e fai così

edit:

```

/etc/init.d/xdm stop

```

così fermi kdm, a questo punto dai i comandi che ti hanno suggerito.

----------

## cata1986

forse non hai capito... finke da kdm non lancio o kde o gnome o quant'altro nella shell 1 non mi compare il login

----------

## Manuelixm

Ahhh... mmm, allora, purtroppo, non so aiutarti...  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> forse non hai capito... finke da kdm non lancio o kde o gnome o quant'altro nella shell 1 non mi compare il login

 

Hai provato a premere Ctrl-Alt-F1 come suggerito?

Hai provato ad aspettare 15 minuti senza fare nulla per vedere se é colpa di kde oppure il PC é rallentato da qualcosa che il PC fa tutte le volte che lo accendi (ad esempio l'updatedb)?

----------

## cata1986

ma certo che ho provato a spingere Ctrl-Alt-F1 ma nella console 1 non mi compare la scritta login

mi compare solo dopo aver avviato da kdm: kde o gnome o xfce o qualcos'altro e qualsiasi cosa avvio il sistema è lento quindi nn è colpa di kde!!!

----------

## cata1986

adesso una volta che si è avviato kde va tutto liscio ma ci emtte lostesso 5minuti ad avvairsi kde.... in detaglio si blocca quando la barra è a 40%!!!! 

oltre a questo per non parire una'ltro topic vi volevo chiedere per caricare all'avvio la mia partizione di win ho emsso nell'fstab questa stringa, ma mi da errore... mi sa che ho sbaglaito tipo di partizione: è una fat32, come lo devo cambiare???:

```

/dev/hda1               /mnt/win1       vfat           umask=0,isocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850 0 0

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/win2       vfat           umask=0,isocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850 0 0

/dev/hda8               /mnt/win3       vfat           umask=0,isocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850 0 0

/dev/hdb5               /mnt/win4       vfat           umask=0,isocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850 0 0

/dev/hda9               /mnt/win5       vfat           umask=0,isocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850 0 0

/dev/hdb9               /mnt/win6       vfat           umask=0,isocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850 0 0

/dev/hdb10              /mnt/win7       vfat           umask=0,isocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850 0 0

```

anzi come le devo cambiare????

----------

## cata1986

forse ho capito uno dei motivi perche è lento ad avviare kde e del perche quando si avvia kdm nelle altre console non posso fare il login!! il mio sistema alla fine da un starting xdm e poi da un starting local... lo starting local per finire ci mette circa 2minuti se non di piu... e in quel frangente di tempo xdm è avviato e posso fare il login ma in tutte le altre console non c'è niente a parte nella prima che è fermo su starting local e quindi non si puo fare il login!!! vi chiedo: perche ci mette cosi tanto a fare starting local??? cosa dovrei controllare???

a parte questo il problema della lentezza persiste perche anche se aspetto che finisca lo starting local ad avviare kde, kde ci mette lo stesso un fracco di tempo ad avviarsi

----------

## Manuelixm

Non ho capito una cosa, una volta partito kde o gnome o ... sulla consol 1 hai la possibilità di fare il login?

Se sì fai il login e poi dai 

```

rc-update del xdm dafault

/etc/init.d/xdm stop

```

dopo prova a loggarti su di un'altra console e dai uno startx.

Parte subito kde o quello che hai impostato in rc.conf?

----------

## cata1986

no forse non hai capito.... allora quando parte xdm nella console 1 sta ancora facendo starting local e finche non fiisce di fare lo starting local non posso fare il login in tutte le shell, lo posso fare solo nel server grafico!

e a finire starting local ci mette circa 2 minuti e non capisco il perche!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> e a finire starting local ci mette circa 2 minuti e non capisco il perche!!!

 

```
cat /etc/conf.d/local.start
```

----------

## cata1986

```

bash-2.05b# cat /etc/conf.d/local.start

# /etc/conf.d/local.start:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/local.start,v 1.4 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# This is a good place to load any misc.

# programs on startup ( 1>&2 )

```

mi da questo listato qua!!!

----------

## Ferdinando

Visto che ti occupa i primi 5 minuti macinando il disco non è che si tratta del caro vecchio updatedb in background???

ciao

----------

## cata1986

no all'inizio non macina per niente il disco anzi adesso il prblema che mi macinava il disco dopo che si era avviato kde l'ho risolto quindi dopo 2-3 minuti che ci mette ad avviarsi kde dopo di che il sistema è abbastanza veloce ossia è "normale" 

```

bash-2.05b# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   908 MB in  2.00 seconds = 452.94 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  132 MB in  3.00 seconds =  43.95 MB/sec

bash-2.05b# hdparm -tT /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   904 MB in  2.00 seconds = 450.94 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   70 MB in  3.01 seconds =  23.23 MB/sec

```

----------

## randomaze

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> mi da questo listato qua!!!

 

Dirie che non fa nulla di "local", mi sa che ha ragione Ferdinando e potrebbe essere colpa di slocate (ovvero updatedb).

----------

## cata1986

ma comunque ho provato a chiudere xdm dopo aver avviato kde e fare ripartire il tutto da console e si è avvaito veloce la seconda volta come la terza e via di seguito, solo la prima ci mette cosi tanto!!!

se è colpa di slocate (ovvero updatedb) cosa doveri fare?? ma comunque vi ricordo che l'harddisk non lavora piu di tanto quando avvio kde anzi quando si blocca sul 40% (la barar che indica lo stato di avanzamento dell'avvio di kde) sembra proprio che non lavora....

----------

## cata1986

pero io questo updatedb non lo vedo quando si avvia il pc.... come faccio a vedere se c'è o no???

----------

## randomaze

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> pero io questo updatedb non lo vedo quando si avvia il pc.... come faccio a vedere se c'è o no???

 

Fai:

```
ls /etc/cron.daily/
```

controlli se esiste un file chiamato "slocate"

----------

## kandalf

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non e' il solito problema di hosts di kde. Magari hai fatto male l'etc-update

 

scusa quale sarebbe fedeli?

lo chiedo xchè su deb mi fa questa cosa...e magari provo

intanto sto emergendo xorg di gentoo...piano piano...

----------

## randomaze

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> lo chiedo xchè su deb mi fa questa cosa...

 

Sei OT e parli di un'altra distribuzione  :Twisted Evil: 

Comunque assicurati di avere la linea:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost
```

nel file /etc/hosts  :Wink: 

----------

## kandalf

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *kandalf wrote:*   lo chiedo xchè su deb mi fa questa cosa... 
> 
> Sei OT e parli di un'altra distribuzione 
> 
> Comunque assicurati di avere la linea:
> ...

 

scusate il piccolo OT ma mi fa quel lavoro debian se avvio la connessione

grazie

----------

## cata1986

si esiste un file chiamato slocate e ora????

```

  GNU nano 1.3.2                    File: slocate

#! /bin/sh

if [ -x /usr/bin/updatedb ]

then

        if [ -f /etc/updatedb.conf ]

        then

                nice /usr/bin/updatedb

        else

                nice /usr/bin/updatedb -f proc

        fi

fi

```

----------

## randomaze

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> si esiste un file chiamato slocate e ora????

 

"posteggialo" da qualche parte (ad es. nella home di root...) e fai il reboot per vedere se adesso va bene oppure hai il problema di prima....

----------

## cata1986

stesso problema di prima... non è che c'è qualche file di log di kde che mi moostra quello che fa quadno si avvia... cosi magari vedo quando si ferma 1-2 minuti su40% vedo cosa sta facendo...

----------

## randomaze

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> stesso problema di prima... non è che c'è qualche file di log di kde che mi moostra quello che fa quadno si avvia... cosi magari vedo quando si ferma 1-2 minuti su40% vedo cosa sta facendo...

 

Puoi usare "top" su una shell

----------

## cata1986

con top avevo gia provato. ma quadno si blocca non ci sono processi che "sukkiano molta cpu" a la cpu ha un carico di 2-3% quindi normale, quando poi si sblocca aumenta fino a punte di 20% quando si avvia kde per poi tronare in stato di norma dopo che si è avvito kde!!!

----------

## jikko

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> no forse non hai capito.... allora quando parte xdm nella console 1 sta ancora facendo starting local e finche non fiisce di fare lo starting local non posso fare il login in tutte le shell, lo posso fare solo nel server grafico! 
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ma comunque ho provato a chiudere xdm dopo aver avviato kde e fare ripartire il tutto da console e si è avvaito veloce la seconda volta come la terza e via di seguito, solo la prima ci mette cosi tanto!!! 
> 
> 

 

vediamo se ho capito una cosa:

non riesci ad avviare la modalità a linea di comando finche' non completa lo startup di xdm?

la cosa mi sembra molto starna, anche perche le console testo sono disponibili da subito in qualsiasi distro   :Confused:  , tanto e' vero che la macchina si avvia in modalita' init3 (testo, rete, multiurtente e non ricordo +) prima di passare al 5 (grafica ec ecc).  :Confused: 

se passi l' opzione int=3 al kernel prima di far fare il boot?

con tale opzione il runlevel si ferma al 3 ed evventualmente per lanciare la modalità grafica devi dare uno startx on init5.

in questo modo la macchina come si comporta?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> quando avvio kde anzi quando si blocca sul 40% (la barar che indica lo stato di avanzamento dell'avvio di kde) sembra proprio che non lavora....
> 
> 

 

non ricordo, ma a 40% che icona attiva? servizi audio rete o che?

quale iconcina rimane accesa per ultima?

----------

## cata1986

l'icona è la 3° appena si sblocca paret subito il suono di kde... poi si riblocca circa 20sec a 72% e poi finisce...

int=3 lo devo mettere nella configurazioen del boot loader??? se si dove di preciso???

----------

## jikko

cosa usi grub o lilo?

in teoria su entrambi lasci uno spazio dopo l' immagine del kernel.

son grub lo puoi fare anche in fase di boot senza modificare il file grub.conf

----------

## cata1986

uso grub

----------

## jikko

puoi fare in due modi sostanzialmente:ù

il primo modificando il grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> title Failsafe
> 
>     kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 showopts ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off vga=normal nosmp noapic maxcpus=0 3 init=3
> ...

 

oppure direttamente dalla scelta del kernel seguendo quanto postato qui:

http://www.redhat.com/archives/redhat-list/2003-May/msg03156.html

----------

## Ferdinando

 *jikko wrote:*   

> la macchina si avvia in modalita' init3 (testo, rete, multiurtente e non ricordo +) prima di passare al 5 (grafica ec ecc). 
> 
> 

 

Gentoo e' un po' diversa: ci sono solo due runlevel, boot e default, tutti gli altri vanno creati (si, certo, c'e` anche 0, ma quello e` un caso a parte). Va be', il kernel dichiara di essere in init 3 quando e` in boot, ma e` un modo di dire. Non credo che specificare init 5 cambierebbe qualcosa...

ciao

----------

## jikko

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo e' un po' diversa: ci sono solo due runlevel, boot e default, tutti gli altri vanno creati (si, certo, c'e` anche 0, ma quello e` un caso a parte). Va be', il kernel dichiara di essere in init 3 quando e` in boot, ma e` un modo di dire. Non credo che specificare init 5 cambierebbe qualcosa... 
> 
> 

 

mi vuoi dire che se do un init 3 da root non avvio la modalita' solo testo?

----------

## randomaze

 *jikko wrote:*   

> mi vuoi dire che se do un init 3 da root non avvio la modalita' solo testo?

 

Se non ricordo male per effetto della gestione dei runlevel anche quando fai il boot in X sei sempre al runlevel 3....

----------

## Ferdinando

 *jikko wrote:*   

> mi vuoi dire che se do un init 3 da root non avvio la modalita' solo testo?

 

Prova   :Very Happy: 

Comunque la soluzione piu' pulita e`

```
rc-update del xdm default
```

che esclude il login grafico.

ciao

----------

## Vide

Ma mentre l'hard disk macina e sei già dentro KDE, se dai

```
free -m
```

cosa ti dice riguardo la memoria? la swap come sta?

----------

## maranik

Sara' che sono io pignolo o che non sopporto 2-3 secondi di attesa... Ma qualcuno per favore puo' spiegarmi perche' su linux firefox ci mette piu' che su windows a partire? Io questo non mi so spiegare e vorrei dei chiarimenti. Poi direi che KDE e' diventato di una lentezza assurda (sara' il mio PC che sta impazzendo (p4 2.4 512DDR400 reiser4)) quindi da un mese circa fluxbox rulez! 

Poi non so, puo' essere che e' perche' uso queste CFLAGS:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

o perche' non uso il prelink, ma comunque il Sistema in genere non mi sembra molto "performante". Certo lo preferisco a Windows per la stabilita' (un po' diminuita con xorg 6.8 e reiser4 problemi miei!?!), ma a livello di prestazioni mi sembra migliore Winzoz  :Sad: 

----------

## SteelRage

 *maranik wrote:*   

> Sara' che sono io pignolo o che non sopporto 2-3 secondi di attesa... Ma qualcuno per favore puo' spiegarmi perche' su linux firefox ci mette piu' che su windows a partire? Io questo non mi so spiegare e vorrei dei chiarimenti. Poi direi che KDE e' diventato di una lentezza assurda (sara' il mio PC che sta impazzendo (p4 2.4 512DDR400 reiser4)) quindi da un mese circa fluxbox rulez! 
> 
> Poi non so, puo' essere che e' perche' uso queste CFLAGS:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

LOL... stessa cosa che avevo scritto qui

non sono l'unico a quanto pare... manco mal  :Smile:  [/url]

----------

## Thrain

1- Chiudi completamente X

2- Cancella tutto il contenuto di /tmp/ (se non ci sono dati messi da te):

```
 rm -rf /tmp/* /tmp/.*

```

3- Dai il comando fc-cache:

```
# fc-cache

```

----------

## jikko

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo e' un po' diversa: ci sono solo due runlevel, boot e default, tutti gli altri vanno creati (si, certo, c'e` anche 0, ma quello e` un caso a parte). Va be', il kernel dichiara di essere in init 3 quando e` in boot, ma e` un modo di dire..........
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   confermo mi sono letto il manuale ed effettivamente non e' proprio la stessa cosa  :Sad: 

----------

## cata1986

quindi posso fare anche a meno di cambaire il grub.conf per mettere init=3????? cmq sia il mio problema allora nessuno lo sa risolvere... ma pero un indizio c'è... che questa lentezza si è verificata dopo che ho emerso gnome,xfce4 e alsa perke siccoem li installavo dai binari ho fatto tutto contemporaneamente...

----------

## =DvD=

Premetto che non ho letto tutto.

Non è che hai spippolato con prelink?

Prova a fare un 

```
prelink -u -a
```

----------

## stuart

due cose su kde:

il primo: sempre più bello, sempre più pesante

su un athlon64 compilato a 64 bit è uno spettacolo, su un pentium III appena appena

la seconda: ho avuto lo stesso problema quest'estate, lentezza penosa

controlla il file /etc(resolv.conf (a me kppp del bluetooth scriveva altri dns che mi facevano inchiodare perfino konsole) se è a posto,il file /etc/hosts, rifai il prelink 

che connessione hai?

hai cambiato qualcosa ultimamente?

kde controlla le connessioni di rete all'avvio, se non sono ok diventa inusaabile!

----------

## cata1986

ho una connessione adsl... mentre in casa ho una rete lan con cavo incorciato con un'altro pc... ma questa lentezza si presenta sia se il cavo di rete è attaccato sia se lo stacco... ho provato anke a entrare in kde prima id collegarmi ma niente

----------

## =DvD=

hai fatto prelink?

----------

## cata1986

altra cosa.... forse puo essere utile... quadno faccio un emerge -s .... ci mette un casino di tempo prima di darmi il listato... poi quando faccio proprieta di una cartella pesante come /usr ci mette circa 5min perche quando si apre la finestra di proprieta viene scritto per 5minuti circa calcolo in corso... e i Mbyte aumentano sempre per 5minuti poi si fermano.... non so quanto sia normale anche questo...

----------

## cata1986

per quel local non capisco cosa voglia dire nonetwork

```

bash-2.05b# rc-update show

           alsasound | boot

                apmd |

            bootmisc | boot

          bootsplash |

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |

          domainname |      default

              esound |

                famd |

                 gpm |

              hdparm |

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |      default

             keymaps | boot

                lisa |

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

               mysql |

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            net.ppp0 |

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

             numlock |

             portmap |

             reslisa |

           rmnologin | boot

            rp-pppoe |

              rsyncd |

              serial | boot

               slapd |

              slurpd |

                sshd |

            sysklogd |

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

                 xfs |

```

----------

## Dhaki

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> per quel local non capisco cosa voglia dire nonetwork

 

Semplicemente nonetwork é un runlevel da usare per esempio con un portatile senza rete. Local parte anche selezionando il runlevel nonetwork quindi.

----------

## cata1986

comunque sia non uso nessun prelink!!!!

----------

## stuart

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> ho una connessione adsl... mentre in casa ho una rete lan con cavo incorciato con un'altro pc

 

due cose:

primo controllerei il tuo /etc/conf.d/net

sei sicuro che è tutto a posto?

kde è carogna, in questo, se non è ok diventa una lumaca

e poi prova a prelinkare e vedere se migliora

ehm, sei sicuro che è lento solo kde?

quell'emerge -s lento mi fà pensare ad hdparm

----------

## cata1986

avevo gia detto in precedenza che è lento anche gnome... ho postato anche i risultati di hdparm!!!!

/etc/conf.d/net è sicuramente corretto!!!

una guida sul prelink???

----------

## cata1986

ho risolto togliendo da /etc/conf.d/net la riga riguardante il gateway e cambiando i driver della scehda video.. ho fatto queste 2 cose contemporaneamente quindi non so quale sia stata la modifica che mi ha risolto il problema! adesso dovro combattere con i driver della scheda video perche vedo lo schermo un po a righe....

----------

## stuart

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> avevo gia detto in precedenza che è lento anche gnome...
> 
> 

 

hai ragione, in un topic di tre pagine purtroppo mi è sfuggito

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ho postato anche i risultati di hdparm!!!!
> 
> 

 

anche questo  :Rolling Eyes:   -  però te dici  *cata1986 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  che questa lentezza si è verificata dopo che ho emerso gnome,xfce4 e alsa perke siccoem li installavo dai binari ho fatto tutto contemporaneamente...
> 
> 

 

i binari non rallentano, magari se spiegassi cosa hai fatto esattamente "contemporaneamente"

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> una guida sul prelink???

 

questa è semplice:

basta cercare su google le tre parole magiche:

guida gentoo prelink e ottieni:

http://www.google.it/search?q=guida+gentoo+prelink&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## stuart

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net è sicuramente corretto!!!
> 
> 

 

 *cata1986 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho risolto togliendo da /etc/conf.d/net la riga riguardante il gateway 
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao.

anche io ho seri problemi di lentezza con kde. A me il caricamento di kde si blocca per un bel po' sulla seconda icona, "Inizializzazione servizi di sistema..."

Ho notato però che in fase di boot appaiono i seguanti messaggi:

[img=http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/4073/errorenet3lg.th.jpg]

come risolvere? ho paura che sia lento anche per colpa di questo problema. Mi è venuto il dubbio leggendo queste 3 pagine di post.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> ho paura che sia lento anche per colpa di questo problema.

 

Probabile; non ti parte la loopback. Perché cerca di darle come indirizzo "127.0.0.1? Cioè, il " da dove esce?

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   ho paura che sia lento anche per colpa di questo problema. 
> 
> Probabile; non ti parte la loopback. Perché cerca di darle come indirizzo "127.0.0.1? Cioè, il " da dove esce?
> 
> Ciao

 

Non ho capito bene cosa intendi.. scusa.. Quale sarebbe il problema? Non capisco il " "127.0.0.1? Cioè, il " da dove esce?"

----------

## Ferdinando

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Non ho capito bene cosa intendi

 

Nell'immagine c'è scritto

```
* Bringing up lo

*   "127.0.0.1/8
```

Mentre drovrebbe essere:

```
* Bringing up lo

*   127.0.0.1/8
```

E' chiaro che non parte, visto che quello che cerca di imporre non è un indirizzo IP valido.

Bisognerebbe capire dove, ma mi pare chiaro che il tuo indirizzo di loopback ha un refuso.

Prova a fare:

```
grep 127.0.0.1 /etc/init.d/net.lo
```

Ciao

----------

## Onip

credo intenda che il " non dovrebbe esserci

EDIT: OOPS, too late

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque, facendo 

```
grep 127.0.0.1 /etc/init.d/net.lo
```

il risultato è:

```
config_lo=( "127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255" "${config_lo[@]}" )
```

sembrerebbe tutto ok! boh!

----------

## Ferdinando

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> sembrerebbe tutto ok! boh!

 

Effettivamente... Bisognerebbe controllare tutta la funzione, ma oggi mi sento pigro pigro   :Wink:  (è una delle virtù di un programmatore secondo il buon Larry Wall).

Che ne dici di provare con:

```
emerge --oneshot sys-apps/baselayout

etc-update

/etc/init.d/net.lo start
```

Facendo sostituire (se te lo chiede) net.lo a etc-update?

Tanto per provare...

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

problema risolto, 

grazie infinite.. ora è tutto ok!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> problema risolto

 

Quindi era solo un etc-update fatto male?

----------

## fbcyborg

Credo proprio di si, ma non saprei di preciso quale potesse essere il problema.

----------

## Tipo

se puo' esser utile anche io avevo lo stesso problema di avvio moolto lento di kde.vedendo il dmesg avevo notato che c'erano dei problemi con tutti i filesystem reiserfs del sistema,  ho risolto installando reiser4progs,

Spero possa essere utile a qualcuno   :Wink: 

----------

